# Where do we direct upset guests?



## lokinix (Jan 30, 2022)

I have had more then a few guests who have demanded a number for corporate and back in Tech I have never knew one and they flip out when I tell them Guest Services can help them get that information.

Any pointers?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 31, 2022)

If there is a guest complaining in tech, you ask for a tl or lod to resolve the issue first.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 31, 2022)

Go get the number from Guest Service and p-touch it to your desk.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jan 31, 2022)

"Don't worry sir ma'am, we'll take care of you.  What you do is follow this big aisle down, make a right, follow that one all the way down, make a right, at the end of that one make a right, then walk straight until you see a big desk with tvs around it, and they'll give you the number you need"

Then while they walk in a giant circle, you go get the number to corporate and give it to them when they get back.  Did this quite a few times, probably 3/4 of them actually walked around the entire store in a big circle.


----------



## NKG (Jan 31, 2022)

You can give them corporates number +1 800-440-0680 if they are upset by their policy. There's nothing a leader can do about one item per household or the return policy. If it's something you think a leader could solve like a pricing error ( unless it's ridiculous aka 75% off beats)  then get them.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jan 31, 2022)

I would always call a leader to handle the situation. You can also call guest services on the walkie and ask for the number.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 31, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> If there is a guest complaining in tech, you ask for a tl or lod to resolve the issue first.


There was a situation where they were trying to make an issue about what an LOD decided and came raging at me.



NKG said:


> You can give them corporates number +1 800-440-0680 if they are upset by their policy. There's nothing a leader can do about one item per household or the return policy. If it's something you think a leader could solve like a pricing error ( unless it's ridiculous aka 75% off beats)  then get them.


This is what made me ask, I had someone flip out on me because I wouldn't be able to sell them a second Xbox series X. They had basically said they would just come back when I'm not there after speaking to an LOD and the SD. They demanded I let them know who they can call as soon as the LOD and SD left. I ended up calling AP because the person was getting louder and louder and they were walked out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 31, 2022)

lokinix said:


> There was a situation where they were trying to make an issue about what an LOD decided and came raging at me.
> 
> 
> This is what made me ask, I had someone flip out on me because I wouldn't be able to sell them a second Xbox series X. They had basically said they would just come back when I'm not there after speaking to an LOD and the SD. They demanded I let them know who they can call as soon as the LOD and SD left. I ended up calling AP because the person was getting louder and louder and they were walked out.


we have qty limited to 1 signs up at the front end & tech. you get 1 or none. you can refuse to sell the first one too. ap loves to do that.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 31, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> we have qty limited to 1 signs up at the front end & tech. you get 1 or none. you can refuse to sell the first one too. ap loves to do that.


I've had AP tell me to do that before, the rage in the guest's eyes when I said, sorry I can't help you with that today, made me think they were going to explode. They thought because they had never seen me in Tech before (it was my first week), that they would try and pull a fast one on me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 31, 2022)

lokinix said:


> There was a situation where they were trying to make an issue about what an LOD decided and came raging at me.
> 
> 
> This is what made me ask, I had someone flip out on me because I wouldn't be able to sell them a second Xbox series X. They had basically said they would just come back when I'm not there after speaking to an LOD and the SD. They demanded I let them know who they can call as soon as the LOD and SD left. I ended up calling AP because the person was getting louder and louder and they were walked out.


they could use order pick up too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 31, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I've had AP tell me to do that before, the rage in the guest's eyes when I said, sorry I can't help you with that today, made me think they were going to explode. They thought because they had never seen me in Tech before (it was my first week), that they would try and pull a fast one on me.


they were trying to pull a fast one on you.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 31, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> they could use order pick up too.


They could of... But that would of required the Xbox all access financing stuff, in the Xbox situation anyways.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 31, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> they were trying to pull a fast one on you.


I figured, they did not pass go on my watch!


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 31, 2022)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> "Don't worry sir ma'am, we'll take care of you.  What you do is follow this big aisle down, make a right, follow that one all the way down, make a right, at the end of that one make a right, then walk straight until you see a big desk with tvs around it, and they'll give you the number you need"
> 
> Then while they walk in a giant circle, you go get the number to corporate and give it to them when they get back.  Did this quite a few times, probably 3/4 of them actually walked around the entire store in a big circle.


I love walking angry people around the store.  Usually at some point they see something they want and i disappear.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 31, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I've had AP tell me to do that before, the rage in the guest's eyes when I said, sorry I can't help you with that today, made me think they were going to explode. They thought because they had never seen me in Tech before (it was my first week), that they would try and pull a fast one on me.


Oh the funco people learned not to fuck with tech same for consoles. 

We love that rule.  Also any combative phone guests go to AP. We just say we're transfering to management, they don't realize they are getting head of security. Which loved backing us.


----------



## TheClopen (Jan 31, 2022)

You can get the Guest Relations number from your Guest Services and keep it on hand at the boat or just look the number up.
But in all honesty, you are not required to deal with angry guests that are flipping out that's where the leaders at your store should come into play to de-escalate the situation so the guest doesn't need to call corporate in the first place.
You can keep this number on hand and give it to them if you want but if I were you and you are getting these guests I'd just explain to them that you need to call your leader and call for a team lead to come over so you don't have to deal with it.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 31, 2022)

Out the front door.


----------



## lokinix (Jan 31, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Out the front door.


AP loves doing that! Ha.


BurgerBob said:


> Oh the funco people learned not to fuck with tech same for consoles.
> 
> We love that rule.  Also any combative phone guests go to AP. We just say we're transfering to management, they don't realize they are getting head of security. Which loved backing us.


I'll have to remember that. I tend to dump them on the LOD. Two it which used to be APTM, so that's always fun!



TheClopen said:


> You can get the Guest Relations number from your Guest Services and keep it on hand at the boat or just look the number up.
> But in all honesty, you are not required to deal with angry guests that are flipping out that's where the leaders at your store should come into play to de-escalate the situation so the guest doesn't need to call corporate in the first place.
> You can keep this number on hand and give it to them if you want but if I were you and you are getting these guests I'd just explain to them that you need to call your leader and call for a team lead to come over so you don't have to deal with it.


I make it a point to call a leader, this was someone wanting to complain about what a leader said/did. Rock and hard place.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Feb 2, 2022)

Tell the upset guest that the head of Spot's Complaints Department is Helen Wait so all they have to do is go to Helen Wait.

It's that simple.


----------

